# Emeryville or Berkeley Marina "live aboard" permit/rental/availability..anyone?



## sheltonbaby

*Emeryville or Berkeley Marina "live aboard" permit/rental/availability..anyone?*

I'm in talks regarding buying this one sale-boat (40 feet) which is currently parked in Marina Bay Yacht Harbor, Richmond. (I beleive they pay $400/month to keep their boat in there) What's making me debate a lot and I need help/assistance in is the possibility to get a 'live aboard' permit in one of these `near-by' marinas that are not too far from my work. (My work place is 2.0 miles away from Emeryville and 2.3 miles from Berkeley Marinas.)

I basically do not want to get kicked out of any of the marinas if/when I'm parked, cooking/spending the night occasionally. I might totally consider being a full-time resident one day as well, but initially I might just stay a few nights/week.

Where do I start, who do I talk to? Any insiders/current residents that might have the 'in' for me? Anyone willing to guide/trade/rent their permit/slip, please inbox me.

Thanks!


----------



## gamayun

*Re: Emeryville or Berkeley Marina "live aboard" permit/rental/availability..anyone?*

I had looked into berthing at Emeryville back in January and they had slips. If you stay on your boat a couple of times a week, then you're not a liveaboard. Just call them and ask. They'll give you the scoop on what's allowed or not and whether they have any liveaboard openings. You could also find a place up the Alameda estuary.


----------



## sheltonbaby

*Re: Emeryville or Berkeley Marina "live aboard" permit/rental/availability..anyone?*

Thanks for your insight/advice Gayamun!

I was actually just in a 29 feet sail-boat talking to its owner for about an hour. I would like to share my insight with you but just learned i can't seem to PM you since I'm a newbie in here. (How else can I send you a message in private?)


----------



## Fstbttms

*Re: Emeryville or Berkeley Marina "live aboard" permit/rental/availability..anyone?*

The marinas do not issue liveaboard permits but rather are limited to a 10% liveaboard tenancy. Therefore, if a marina has reached its maximum number of liveaboard tenants, you will not be allowed to liveaboard even if the marina has available slips.

That said, most marinas that allow liveaboards (and not all do) have a "3-day rule"- that is, you are allowed to stay aboard up to three nights in a given week and not be considered a liveaboard.


----------



## sheltonbaby

*Re: Emeryville or Berkeley Marina "live aboard" permit/rental/availability..anyone?*

Thanks guys.. i'm trying to send a PM to ask about a few buying liveabord sail-boat tips (Assuming you have more experience and know what's a good value/condition boat vs not so much) but need a few more postings in here to qualify for a PM..


----------

